# 2022 Vacation/Time Off Changes



## Anelmi

New changes coming to T/O. 

From the email sent out today:

*Key changes:*
o Any balance in your personal holiday time and well-being time will be converted into vacation hours on the effective date.
o All eligible team members will now be able to submit time-off up to 40 hours in a week, rather than limiting the maximum to their average hours.
o Holiday pay will be calculated based on average hours and will no longer look at the hours worked during holiday week (effective July 4th, 2022).


----------



## Dcnewb4now

What a crock. Look for mass call ins on holidays.


----------



## IhateOPmodel

Anelmi said:


> Holiday pay will be calculated based on average hours and will no longer look at the hours worked during holiday week (effective July 4th, 2022


How does this work?  Right now if you work a 40 hour work week and work on a holiday you can technically work 48 hours and it not count as overtime. Is this still the case? 

Or does it just mean if you are under say 25 hours you don't qualify for the time and a half pay?


----------



## dannyy315

Great, I was planning on taking a week off in February and I'm glad I won't be limited to my average hours.

But the part about holiday pay confuses me.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell

I may be wrong but I think holiday pay just affects leaders who were paid regardless of whether or not they worked that holiday. You will get 1.5x if you work if you’re hourly




dannyy315 said:


> Great, I was planning on taking a week off in February and I'm glad I won't be limited to my average hours.
> 
> But the part about holiday pay confuses me.


I think the changes start in April


----------



## dannyy315

Amanda Cantwell said:


> I think the changes start in April


Ugh, well maybe I'll take some time off in the summer or something. Assuming they'll have enough coverage on the floor.

Or maybe I'll just take the time off in February, I kinda wanted a mental reset anyway.


----------



## Anelmi

I think the Holiday pay would also apply to those of us who get Thanksgiving/Christmas holiday pay? Hasn't it always be average hours for figuring that out?


----------



## NightHuntress

Anelmi said:


> I think the Holiday pay would also apply to those of us who get Thanksgiving/Christmas holiday pay? Hasn't it always be average hours for figuring that out?


That’s what I thought. I thought it was always based off of your average hours guess I was wrong


----------



## Amanda Cantwell

dannyy315 said:


> Ugh, well maybe I'll take some time off in the summer or something. Assuming they'll have enough coverage on the floor.
> 
> Or maybe I'll just take the time off in February, I kinda wanted a mental reset anyway.


I mean now that you can use up to 40 you could just take the time in Feb up to avg, then in April just work like normal and fill up to 40 with vacay since very few of us get 40 hours in april


----------



## YugTegrat

Is there any mention of the accrual rate and limit on vacation time being increased as well? If only a consolidation takes place, then we're all losing a good chunk of vacation time as a result.


----------



## brizzality

The combining of vacation/personal/wb time makes sense. I took time off for Christmas and they didn’t combine my hours as I noted in the app so I was underpaid for the days I took off. I used a mix of vacation and personal and only paid vacation.


----------



## Anelmi

This is what i found. Sorry about formatting but I think you can figure it out:

*20-24 hours:*
Years of Service                  Accrual Rate Per Hour Paid      Annual Accrual Limit      Maximum Accrual
up to 5 years                       0.019231                                   40 hours                         60 Hours
Greater than 5 -10 yrs         0.038462                                   80 hours                         120 Hours
Greater than 10 - 25 yrs      0.057693                                   120 hours                        180 Hours
Greater than 25 years          0.076924                                   160 hours                        240 Hours


*Over 25 hours:*
Years of Service                     Accrual Rate Per Hour Paid     Annual Accrual Limit         Maximum Accrual
up to 5 years                         .028846                                    60 hours                            90 Hours
Greater than 5 -10 yrs           .051923                                    108 hours                          162 Hours
Greater than 10 -25 yrs         .071154                                    148 hours                          222 Hours
Greater than 25 years            .090385                                    188 hours                          282 Hours


*HQ non-exempt, Supply Chain Facilities, Stores PG45 TMs and TLs: 
Years of Service*                      Accrual Rate Per Hour Paid      Annual Accrual Limit        Maximum Accrual
Up to 5 years                          .053846                                     112 hours                        168 hours
Greater than 5 -10 yrs             .076923                                     160 hours                        240 hours
Greater than 10 -25 yrs           .096154                                     200 hours                        300 hours
Greater than 25 years              .115385                                    240 hours                         360 hours


----------



## NightHuntress

According to that I will be getting less vacation and losing all personal holidays. Grr…

maybe not. I didn’t see the part separate for team leads. I will have to double check that


----------



## YugTegrat

Anelmi said:


> This is what i found. Sorry about formatting but I think you can figure it out:


I'm still under 5 years and it doesn't seem as though the limit was increased. I'm sitting on 60 hours of vacation (capped), 24 hours of personal holiday (capped), and 4 hours of well-being (capped). If they combine those, I'll have 88 hours of vacation.. until I use 28 of those hours, then I'll be capped at 60 again. So I'm losing out on 28 hours per year now, as I only have a single pool that caps at 60 rather than three pools that collectively cap at 88.


----------



## IhateOPmodel

Anelmi said:


> This is what i found. Sorry about formatting but I think you can figure it out:
> 
> *20-24 hours:*
> Years of Service                  Accrual Rate Per Hour Paid      Annual Accrual Limit      Maximum Accrual
> up to 5 years                       0.019231                                   40 hours                         60 Hours
> Greater than 5 -10 yrs         0.038462                                   80 hours                         120 Hours
> Greater than 10 - 25 yrs      0.057693                                   120 hours                        180 Hours
> Greater than 25 years          0.076924                                   160 hours                        240 Hours
> 
> 
> *Over 25 hours:*
> Years of Service                     Accrual Rate Per Hour Paid     Annual Accrual Limit         Maximum Accrual
> up to 5 years                         .028846                                    60 hours                            90 Hours
> Greater than 5 -10 yrs           .051923                                    108 hours                          162 Hours
> Greater than 10 -25 yrs         .071154                                    148 hours                          222 Hours
> Greater than 25 years            .090385                                    188 hours                          282 Hours
> 
> 
> *HQ non-exempt, Supply Chain Facilities, Stores PG45 TMs and TLs:
> Years of Service*                      Accrual Rate Per Hour Paid      Annual Accrual Limit        Maximum Accrual
> Up to 5 years                          .053846                                     112 hours                        168 hours
> Greater than 5 -10 yrs             .076923                                     160 hours                        240 hours
> Greater than 10 -25 yrs           .096154                                     200 hours                        300 hours
> Greater than 25 years              .115385                                    240 hours                         360 hours


So Ive been with target 15 years and a TL.  Am I losing out on anything with the new program?


----------



## PogDog

Effective April 2022

Biggest take away: you can post for vacation pay out for up to 40 regular hours worked (so if you’re scheduled a holiday, but your total worked hours are less than 40 minus that holiday, you can ask for pay for the difference).

Still can’t get pay out at end of year for unused vacation though 🙁

Its a step in the right direction as far as less limiters. I’ve wanted to use vacation pay on weeks I was scheduled a holiday, and couldn’t because of the average hour limiter.


----------



## LK18

I like the new changes, they increased the overall accrual rate which is nice. I think the full time workers getting more vacation then part time people is a nice touch to. Although I am still confused by the Holiday pay thing like many others.


----------



## Dream Baby

*Still can’t get pay out at end of year for unused vacation though 🙁*

I don't know if any companies pay out unused vacation at the end of the year.

I mentioned in another thread if Target terminates you they may not have to pay out your vacation depending where you live.

If if you live in a state that does it might be MONTHS before you get it.


----------



## Frontlanegirl

I live in a state that pays out vacation when you term and you get it on your last pay check.


----------



## BottomPerformer

I currently earn 4 personal days per year. Im hoping that is factored into the new vacation accruals. I haven't seen any info yet about that.


----------



## Dcnewb4now

BottomPerformer said:


> I currently earn 4 personal days per year. Im hoping that is factored into the new vacation accruals. I haven't seen any info yet about that.


From what is on target pay and benefits, it does. But they are getting rid of well being time.  But they will now function as regular vacation time instead of the perks ph has.


----------



## Dream Baby

So Target decided to merge everything together and call it PTO (Paid Time Off) like everyone did years ago.


----------



## happygoth

Dream Baby said:


> So Target decided to merge everything together and call it PTO (Paid Time Off) like everyone did years ago.


My husband works for Whole Foods and that's how they do it.


----------



## Far from newbie

Really ??  woo-hoo and Hoo-ray !    
Every year have forfeited 60-80 hours sick time because I don’t call-out.  Now I can use it - without guilt of having to lie that I’m ‘sick’ to use it !  Better for the store because now 2 weeks notice is required to use it instead of calling out an hour before shift starts !


----------



## JohnSith373

Basically Target decided to merge all the time off buckets excluding sick and older vacation payout bucket. Nearly everybody gains accrual rate and min/max. Only people who lose, are the people below 25 hours.


----------



## IhateOPmodel

Far from newbie said:


> Really ??  woo-hoo and Hoo-ray !
> Every year have forfeited 60-80 hours sick time because I don’t call-out.  Now I can use it - without guilt of having to lie that I’m ‘sick’ to use it !  Better for the store because now 2 weeks notice is required to use it instead of calling out an hour before shift starts !


Unfortunately sick time is still separate.


----------



## Frontlanegirl

Far from newbie said:


> Really ??  woo-hoo and Hoo-ray !
> Every year have forfeited 60-80 hours sick time because I don’t call-out.  Now I can use it - without guilt of having to lie that I’m ‘sick’ to use it !  Better for the store because now 2 weeks notice is required to use it instead of calling out an hour before shift starts !


This does not apply to sick time.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster

Frontlanegirl said:


> This does not apply to sick time.


My state doesn’t have sick time.


----------



## Rarejem

IhateOPmodel said:


> Unfortunately sick time is still separate.


Sick time is not a "thing" in every state.


----------



## Xanatos

I gained 4 hours per year, so that’s cool.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell

JohnSith373 said:


> Basically Target decided to merge all the time off buckets excluding sick and older vacation payout bucket. Nearly everybody gains accrual rate and min/max. Only people who lose, are the people below 25 hours.


We never got vacay anyways I don’t think, only sick where required


----------



## JohnSith373

Dream Baby said:


> *Still can’t get pay out at end of year for unused vacation though 🙁*
> 
> I don't know if any companies pay out unused vacation at the end of the year.
> 
> I mentioned in another thread if Target terminates you they may not have to pay out your vacation depending where you live.
> 
> If if you live in a state that does it might be MONTHS before you get it.


In California, you get vacation paid out with your last paycheck. I thought nationwide it was to get paid same day or week of your last shift.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell

JohnSith373 said:


> In California, you get vacation paid out with your last paycheck. I thought nationwide it was to get paid same day or week of your last shift.


No, sadly, only where required by law


----------



## JohnSith373

Amanda Cantwell said:


> We never got vacay anyways I don’t think, only sick where required


Target gave everyone vacation/personal holiday after 6 or 12 months depending on your hours.

@Anelmi 
Is the new accrual rates posted on PayandBenefits or internally within HR workbench sources?


----------



## Amanda Cantwell

JohnSith373 said:


> Target gave everyone vacation/personal holiday after 6 or 12 months depending on your hours.


Read the next column— you needed at least 20 hours (unless you’re in SF apparently)

so I guess people who avg 20-25 are getting screwed but that’s it


----------



## JohnSith373

Amanda Cantwell said:


> Read the next column— you needed at least 20 hours (unless you’re in SF apparently)
> 
> so I guess people who avg 20-25 are getting screwed but that’s it


Didn’t read that far, unfortunately.

Edit: Honestly this is a bit confusing for me. Trynna figure out exactly who gets screwed.
All I know is accrual rate with min/max accrual went up for 25+ hours


----------



## Ashfromoldsite

Far from newbie said:


> Really ??  woo-hoo and Hoo-ray !
> Every year have forfeited 60-80 hours sick time because I don’t call-out.  Now I can use it - without guilt of having to lie that I’m ‘sick’ to use it !  Better for the store because now 2 weeks notice is required to use it instead of calling out an hour before shift starts !


In states that have never had sick pay , we use our vacation (or pto) after the fact to cover our call ins.


----------



## ION the Prize

JohnSith373 said:


> Honestly this is a bit confusing for me. Trynna figure out exactly who gets screwed.


You and me both, JohnSith373.

Will Target  _make sure_  people get the hours they need to qualify for certain benefits?

Asking for a friend.


----------



## Xanatos

ION the Prize said:


> You and me both, JohnSith373.
> 
> Will Target  _make sure_  people get the hours they need to qualify for certain benefits?
> 
> Asking for a friend.


In my district they really seem to be keeping track of people's preferred hours. If you say you want 30, we do what we can to get you 30. 40 is tough to do because we can't always give five 8 hour shifts.


----------



## DC Diva

JohnSith373 said:


> Basically Target decided to merge all the time off buckets excluding sick and older vacation payout bucket. Nearly everybody gains accrual rate and min/max. Only people who lose, are the people below 25 hours.


 Not true.  DC who work 10 or 12 hr shifts are in a legacy plan, with higher accrual rates to match shift length.  But, at their next service anniversary, they are moved from the legacy plan into the general one, thus losing benefit hours.  Their anniversary awards them another week per year, BUT they are no longer using the legacy rates, which are substantially higher when compared year to year.


----------



## CRW0607

I work for a Distribution Center in Wisconsin and have accrued 80+ hours of vacation/holiday. I was wondering if I could request 40 hours of accrued vacation pay without actually taking a vacation. The extra money would be amazing at this time. I'm pretty sure based on what I have read so far that this request isn't allowed but just looking for confirmation. Thx


----------



## Hal

CRW0607 said:


> I work for a Distribution Center in Wisconsin and have accrued 80+ hours of vacation/holiday. I was wondering if I could request 40 hours of accrued vacation pay without actually taking a vacation. The extra money would be amazing at this time. I'm pretty sure based on what I have read so far that this request isn't allowed but just looking for confirmation. Thx


Sorry this is definitely not allowed. If you need money and have invested in the 401k you can borrow up to half out of it if you need money fast.

Our building has just gone into pre-approved VOT, I'm sure others aren't far behind so start signing up while you can.


----------



## jackandcat

Hal said:


> Sorry this is definitely not allowed. If you need money and have invested in the 401k you can borrow up to half out of it if you need money fast.
> 
> Our building has just gone into pre-approved VOT, I'm sure others aren't far behind so start signing up while you can.


Friends don't let friends "borrow" against their 401k.  It's best to do without.  There are many threads on this topic.


----------



## Hal

jackandcat said:


> Friends don't let friends "borrow" against their 401k.  It's best to do without.  There are many threads on this topic.


I'm just giving options for someone who's looking for money quick. One day of pay is easily payable in a few weeks without noticing deductions.

I've done it a couple times and still am doing pretty good.


----------



## InboundDCguy

CRW0607 said:


> I work for a Distribution Center in Wisconsin and have accrued 80+ hours of vacation/holiday. I was wondering if I could request 40 hours of accrued vacation pay without actually taking a vacation. The extra money would be amazing at this time. I'm pretty sure based on what I have read so far that this request isn't allowed but just looking for confirmation. Thx


If they’re approving OT, you could take a week vacation but still work all of the OT days that week. Then you’d have a check for 76hrs but only work 36-40. None of it would be 1.5x pay (unless it’s a holiday week), so it’s the closest thing to cashing out vacation.


----------



## YugTegrat

At stores, at least in my state, you can't use sick or vacation time for OT. Even if you work during the week you're "on vacation", you won't be able to use those vacation hours for anything over 40.


----------



## InboundDCguy

YugTegrat said:


> At stores, at least in my state, you can't use sick or vacation time for OT. Even if you work during the week you're "on vacation", you won't be able to use those vacation hours for anything over 40.


DCs are different, we can’t cancel out vacation pay with hours worked (at least not WWs or WAs), too many people were abusing it in order to get out of being scheduled for mandatory OT.


----------



## Butterfly23

YugTegrat said:


> I'm still under 5 years and it doesn't seem as though the limit was increased. I'm sitting on 60 hours of vacation (capped), 24 hours of personal holiday (capped), and 4 hours of well-being (capped). If they combine those, I'll have 88 hours of vacation.. until I use 28 of those hours, then I'll be capped at 60 again. So I'm losing out on 28 hours per year now, as I only have a single pool that caps at 60 rather than three pools that collectively cap at 88.


I have been with target going on 5 years in November and only have 15.37 hours of vacation time which I have not used since I first got employed by them .
I work 30-40 hour weekly shifts and still have not accrued any vacation hours .
I have spoke to my hr and I'm being told that depending on my hours at the beginning of the year it's what I get .smh 🙃 doesn't make since to me at all


----------



## Anelmi

^^ that cannot be right. You should have at least 60-80 hours of vacation time by now, especially once they rolled the vacation and personal holiday together.


----------



## Xanatos

Butterfly23 said:


> I have been with target going on 5 years in November and only have 15.37 hours of vacation time which I have not used since I first got employed by them .
> I work 30-40 hour weekly shifts and still have not accrued any vacation hours .
> I have spoke to my hr and I'm being told that depending on my hours at the beginning of the year it's what I get .smh 🙃 doesn't make since to me at all


How long have you been working 30-40 hours? Are you actually averaging 35 hours or are you exaggerating? I know a lot of people who say they are working all the time, but are averaging less than 25 hours. Sorry to doubt you on it, but it just seems common with people that I know. Your average hours for the last 52 weeks is on your pay statement on Workday.


----------



## countingsheep

If you go to my time self service and go to use my vacay time off it will show innthe upper right corner your average hours. I would look at that. You need to work 35 to 40 hours for 6 months or so to get your average up. When I was working that I was eas rning WAY more vacay. If your average shows 35 then you need to talk to your hr about the vacay not accruing.


----------



## jackandcat

Just got back from using up a bunch of accrued vacation. and enjoyed it very much!


----------



## Rarejem

I always end up using mine when hours are cut.  Creditors still want their money.  I wish I could actually take a vacation.


----------

